# RIP my babies



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Lost 1 of my cats yesterday and my german shepherd a couple of hours ago. What a couple of days. RIP babies


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i'm so sorry for your losses. you must be devastated. RIP both of you. i'm sure you'll be together at rainbow bridge now xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

How very sad to lose them so close together 
RIP to your special pets


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Poor you, so sorry to hear that...to lose one is difficult to bear, but two.. I lost my 15-year-old cat Elliot in December and not a day goes by without me thinking if I could have done more to keep him with us. They do become one of the family and it's awful when they go.
XX


----------



## Shiny (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your losses, it always hurts losing a family member. You definitely gave them the best lives possible!

Best wishes to you, and may your beautiful companions rest in peace.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of both your Babies. Last year we lost two cats in 24 hours and it is most Heart breaking.
I hope you have friends and family that will help you in your grief.
We are all here for you on this forum if ever you want to talk.
I know it helped me a lot.

I am sure that one Day we will meet up with our loved ones and until then we have lovely memories of them that will never fade.

R.I.P Kat's Babies and look after each other at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## Debbie on behalf of EGLR (Mar 14, 2013)

That is so sad, I can't imagine how you must feel. I am sure they went over the bridge together xxx


----------



## PennyTheCat (Mar 30, 2013)

Life can sometimes be so cruel - two beloved friends within 24 hours. My heartfelt sympathies to you xx 

RIP both your babies.


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you everyone. Missing my babies x


----------



## janette shepherd (Mar 31, 2013)

So sorry to hear this my thoughts are with you .I lost my beutiful boxer bob last week and the pain is awful.
Rip babies together at Rainbow Bridge.x


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Cant begin to understand how you feel.
I have lost our 2 dogs and 1 of our cats in the last 2 yrs -but your situation is so much more heartbreaking.
You have come to the right place for support-I speak from experience as P F members helped me so much 
You are in my thoughts-as are all those who are grieving for a pet they have lost
Maureen


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh hun how awful...thinking of you at this very sad time.
R.I.P. Dearest Babies x


----------

